# Trivia 1/2



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2006)

RATZ!

all repeat questions for me today............ bad omen for the new year? 



1. who took the heavyweight title from Muhammad ail in 1978?
2. which woody allen movie featured robot butlers?
3. name the former actress and child star who became an assistant secretary of state.
4. what is london's airport called?
5. former senator bill bradley played professional basketball for what nba team?
6. who wrote the novel, "fools die"?
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
president kennedy had a pet rabbit named "marilyn".
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. LEON SPINKS
2. "SLEEPER"
3. SHIRLEY TEMPLE
4. HEATHROW
5. NEW YORK KNICKS
6. MARIO PUZO
CRAP !!
he had one, but it's name was zsa zsa.
other pets in kennedy's white house included a cat named tom kitten, a horse named sardar, ponies named macaroni, leprechaun and tex, and hamsters named debbie and billie.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 2, 2006)

There are actually 4 airports that bring people to/out of London...

Heathrow
Gatwick
Stanstead
Luton


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 2, 2006)

^There is also  London City airport.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2006)

well, jeez;

maybe they meant london, ohio?????

or maybe london, california????


----------



## cartwheelmac (Jan 2, 2006)

Knew nuttin'

Cameron


----------

